# Mold work and remediation in the state of New York



## Inspectorgadget (Sep 28, 2015)

ANY type of service that's related to treating mold in the state of New York, you'll need to be licensed and certified or get fined over $10,000.00 . Here is the link : https://labor.ny.gov/workerprotection/safetyhealth/mold/frequently-asked-questions-licences.shtm


----------



## Inspectorgadget (Sep 28, 2015)

Home Safety and HealthMold-Related Licensing
Mold-Related Licensing: Frequently Asked Questions
What is a Mold Project?
A Mold Project is defined as mold remediation, mold assessment, or mold abatement, of areas greater than ten (10) square feet undertaken for purpose of mold remediation or abatement. It does not include:

routine cleaning, or
construction, maintenance, repair or demolition of buildings, structures or fixtures undertaken for purposes other than mold remediation or abatement.
The mere presence of mold does not trigger any obligation to obtain an assessment or perform remediation. However, if a property owner does elect to hire either an assessor or remediator, for the purposes of mold assessment or remediation, those individuals must be licensed and follow the requirements in the law.

When does the new licensing requirement take effect?
January 1, 2016. On or after January 1, 2016, it will be unlawful for any person to engage, advertise or hold themselves out as a mold assessor, remediation contractor, or abatement worker unless they have a valid mold license, issued by the Commissioner, for the type of work they will be performing. Individuals who do so may be subject to a civil penalty.

Will there be any extensions to the mold licensing requirements?
No. There will be no extension of the mold licensing requirements of Article 32. Please check Approved Mold Training Course Providers for a list of Department-approved training providers.

Licensing

What are the Mold-related Licenses?
Presently, there are four (4) mold-related licenses:

Mold Assessor License
Mold Remediation Contractor License
Mold Abatement Worker Supervisor License
Mold Abatement Worker License
How can I find a licensed contractor?
You can search for licensed mold assessor and mold remediator contractors by using the Department's Licensed Mold Contractors Search Tool.

Mold Assessor License

Who is required to obtain a Mold Assessor License?
Any business that:

engages in mold assessment on a project,
advertises that it is a mold assessment company, or
holds itself out as a mold assessment company.

AND any individual who inspects or assesses property for the purpose of discovering:

mold,
conditions that facilitate mold, and/or
any conditions that indicate they are likely to encourage mold.
What must an applicant submit to obtain a Mold Assessor License?
An applicant for a Mold Assessor License must:

be eighteen (18) years of age or older,
satisfactorily complete a Mold Assessor Training Course from a Department of Labor approved training provider,
pay the statutorily required application fee of $150, and
submit proof of:
Workers' Compensation coverage (if required),
Disability insurance coverage (if required),
Liability insurance coverage of at least $50,000 providing coverage for claims from the licensed activities and operations performed according to New York State Labor Law Article 32.
Mold Remediation Contrator License

Who is required to obtain a Mold Remediation Contractor License?
Any business engaged in mold remediation. Mold remediation is defined as the business of removal, cleaning, sanitizing, or surface disinfection of mold, mold containment, and waste handling of mold and materials used to remove mold from surfaces by a business enterprise, including but not limited to, sole proprietorships.

What must an applicant submit to obtain a Mold Remediation Contractor License?
An applicant for a Mold Remediation Contractor License must:

be eighteen (18) years of age or older,
satisfactorily complete a Mold Remediation Contractor Training Course from a Department of Labor approved training provider,
pay the statutorily required application fee of $500, and
submit proof of:
Workers' Compensation coverage (if required),
Disability insurance coverage (if required),
Liability insurance coverage of at least $50,000 providing coverage for claims from the licensed activities and operations performed according to New York State Labor Law Article 32.
Mold Abatement Worker Supervisor License

Who is required to obtain a Mold Abatement Worker Supervisor License?
Individuals who draft Mold Remediation Work Plans and serve as mold site or project supervisors. Mold abatement is defined as the act of removal, cleaning, sanitizing, or surface disinfection of mold, mold containment, and waste handling of mold and materials used to remove mold from surfaces by an individual.

What must an applicant submit to obtain a Mold Abatement Worker Supervisor License?
An applicant for a Mold Abatement Worker Supervisor License must:

be eighteen (18) years of age or older,
satisfactorily complete a Mold Remediation Contractor Training Course from a Department of Labor approved training provider, and
pay the statutorily required application fee of $50.
Mold Abatement Worker License

Who is required to obtain a Mold Abatement Worker License?
Any individual engaged in mold abatement. Mold abatement is defined as the act of removal, cleaning, sanitizing, or surface disinfection of mold, mold containment, and waste handling of mold and materials used to remove mold from surfaces by an individual.

What must an applicant submit to obtain an Abatement Worker License?
An applicant for a Mold Abatement Worker License must:

be eighteen (18) years of age or older,
satisfactorily complete a Mold Abatement Worker Training Course from a Department of Labor approved training provider, and
pay the statutorily required application fee of $50.
Exemptions to Article 32 Licensing Requirements

Are there any exemptions from these licensing requirements?
Yes, the following persons/entities are not required to obtain a license in order to perform mold assessment, remediation, or abatement:

A residential property owner who performs mold inspection, assessment, remediation, or abatement on his or her own property;
A non-residential property owner, or the employee of such owner, who performs mold assessment, remediation, or abatement on an apartment building owned by that person where the property has four or less dwelling units;
An owner or a managing agent or a full-time employee of an owner or managing agent who performs mold assessment, remediation, or abatement on commercial property or a residential apartment building of more than four dwelling units owned by the owner. This exemption will not apply if the managing agent or employee engages in the business of performing mold assessment, remediation, or abatement for the public; and
A federal, state or local governmental unit or public authority and employees thereof that perform mold assessment, remediation, or abatement on any property owned, managed or remediated by such governmental unit or authority.
Are agents (Consultants and/or Contractors) of a governmental unit or public authority exempt from the licensing requirement in Article 32?
No. The exemption only applies to federal, state or local governmental units, public authorities and their employees.


----------



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

The problem is . We still have people out there allowing nationals to pay them $300 for a mold remediation. Until everyone wakes up and realized every mold remediation job cost at least $5 k on the small ones, and stop working for $300 bucks then we wont be able to squeeze the right amount out of each order.


----------



## IPS (May 24, 2015)

Yep I turn down all mold orders fast!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Hopefully, soon the IRS and other commissions will get serious about dealing with unlicensed companies. Some crafty guys find Vietnam veterans and do business under their guidance.............................

We started fighting this fight in 2010....Until this industry comes together and unifies by filing...AND I MEAN EVERY EMPLO...OPPPSSSS INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR...with the IRS on their IC/Employee status...nothing will change...
We testified against AMS, FAS, NFN, Berghorst, Oho Midwestern, All they did was open up with a new name and membership with NAMFS....
NAMFS is responsible for the state of the industry. Before they got involved you worked directly with FNMA, the banks...you billed 250-275 for a wint...PER HOT WATER Heater...got 45 a cuyd....250 for a janitorial. 250 for the yard...we billed 110 for re-occuring services....then NAMFS came into the picture and fees dropped drastically over night....
and the industry became an uncontrolled scam for embezzeling and graft. there is a lot of money in play and the Jaffa/Klien's along with Eric Miller are neck deep in the layering of this industry....they not only teach it they condone theft and they crushing of the little guy....
I hear the same gripes today I was hearing back in 2007....remember the banks have 'Mortgage Insurance' as soon as someones defaults and the foreclosure proceeding starts they collect, keep the property, and send you a 1099 for the INSURANCE they lost on the 30 year loan....The reality of the MFS is that is the banking industry's dirty little secret. As all the fees they pay to have the property cleaned and placed back on the market is a write of as a cost of doing business...you want to talk creative accounting????


----------

